# Abandon Puppy



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

how horrible!!!! I dont understand people... poor puppy


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

Poor pup! Not sure if you're looking to place with a rescue or adopt out privately--you could try All 4 One Rescue, I know the foster coordinator.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

SheetsSM said:


> Poor pup! Not sure if you're looking to place with a rescue or adopt out privately--you could try All 4 One Rescue, I know the foster coordinator.


I think we can find this little guy a home fairly quickly, but if it becomes an issue for my neighbors I will point the toward All 4 One via the website unless you think it best I email someone directly. 

Thanks Susan...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

There must be a warmer section in hell for the person who could do that..... Wouldn't you love to get your hands on that monster....


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

nolefan said:


> There must be a warmer section in hell for the person who could do that..... Wouldn't you love to get your hands on that monster....


At least the person took a step above those who just throw a bag off a bridge.

I don't understand why not just contact a shelter... I hope they don't have kids.


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

poor baby! how horrible


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

Any update on this little one?


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

what a little doll... hope there's an update soon...?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Oh no! Is that a Keeshund?


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Last I heard he is in a foster home awaiting his forever family. With this little guy I'm sure that won't take too long.


----------

